# Look what I over built.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Needed a bigger one or thought I did anyway. The rear.










Side









Front/top









Holds a 5 gallon bucket to catch the run off. I put a bit of water in the bottom so the small chunks fall to the bottom, I hoped.










1/4 hardware cloth screen catches the big chunks.











I can place 25 deep frames on the rack and 4 more along side of the rack. Going to add some screen to the rack to keep the big chunks from getting to the out spout screen which I going to change to 1/8 hard ware cloth.










Works great but so big I need to put some wheels on it.
My monster wax melter.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is the results of two days melting the wax from frames and some burr comb. Most of the first day I was just laying the frames on the bottom till I finished the rack.

Top









Side









Bottom









Smells like honey and is sticky to the touch. Hum? need to figure how to seprate the two better.

 Al


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

can't see pics.

justgojumpit


----------



## Ol'Reb (Apr 21, 2006)

Very cool... The pics worked fine for me.


----------



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

AL, What will you think of next? amazing! Good deal, save that wax,and start making your own fondation.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tim I really don't have time to make my own foundation or the form to make it with. As I told you I am selling it for $3.00 a pound for this and I get $3.50 a pounds for cappings. My friend just sold 30 pounds of cappings on E Bay for $4.00 a pound. The buyers pay the shipping too.

JGJ try right clicking on the red x and chose show picture from the menu.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had to replace the plastiac in the lid. Some won't take the heat and cold. 
I bought lexan this time which is rated for green houses.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT.

 Al


----------

